# Bird's Eye Maple board cut



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I purchased a "Hathcock Sniper" a week ago and I was so impressed by the design that I had to have one in wood.
I also wanted a more custom fit to my hands. 
The original sniper has a really cool universal band set up, but I only really shoot OTT so that part was not a necessary option for me, I also narrowed the forks on the inside an outside by 1/4" (6.35mm) and the width of the grip by the same amount.
The wood is Eastern US Bird's Eye Maple with multiple coats of epoxy to finish it. 
This was Not a 'production' effort and I would never copy this to sell. 
It took some time as I used no power tools. I used a hand scroll saw, rasp, file, sandpaper and a bit of elbow grease to craft it. 
It was great work shop therapy, and I'm very happy and proud of my results


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang! I'd be happy with that, too. Lovely, just lovely. Great job!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I had a heck of a time getting the squirrel to stay still for the photo! 
I just added a nice set of target bands and pouch made by Tex shooter. It shoots well for me.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Oops, stuuupid iPhone, double posted!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Great job on that! You got skills.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow that is really stunning, You do a really impressive job without the use of powertools!

Thanks for sharing with everyone.


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

justplainduke said:


> I had a heck of a time getting the squirrel to stay still for the photo!










.

That slingshot is absolutely beautyfull!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks great!! and to cut maple by hand? you get extra bonus points for that!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

wombat said:


> Looks great!! and to cut maple by hand? you get extra bonus points for that!


Lol!!! Thanks Wombat!
I was really wishing that I had an electric saw, or at least one that had a better handle, the plastic handle on my scroll saw came unglued half way through the cutting but I persevered







where there is a will, there is a way! The new sharp hand rasp worked well though.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

A masterpiece, well done..


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice looking fork


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks pretty good!
One thing though... be careful of the cross sectional strength. It appears the grain is running the wrong way where the finger grooves and fork come together. Personally, I'd drill a diagonal hole and reinforce with a glued in steel rod of some sort.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks pretty good!
> One thing though... be careful of the cross sectional strength. It appears the grain is running the wrong way where the finger grooves and fork come together. Personally, I'd drill a diagonal hole and reinforce with a glued in steel rod of some sort.


Oooooops!








Thank you Bill~!
I have a couple of pieces of .25 brass rod that should work. 
Thank you for catching that for me and sharing the tip!!!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks pretty good!
> One thing though... be careful of the cross sectional strength. It appears the grain is running the wrong way where the finger grooves and fork come together. Personally, I'd drill a diagonal hole and reinforce with a glued in steel rod of some sort.


I built another one today with the grain running vertical through the forks though I Did remove more material from the second one, I was sure to give it a good pull test!








I'll post pics tomorrow in the am. I think I will still run a brass rod through the forks and polish it flush.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I built another one and rotated the build to a vertical grain. 
I did give it deeper cuts but it is still pretty thick. I checked the integrity by straining the forks and i'm certain that it will hold up to double TB gold with no problems. 
The first one built with the cross grain i'll keep around for target bands. 
I didn't get too shy with the shaping of the second one and it really makes a diferance in the fit and feel in the hand. 
Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very very nice shaping


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> very very nice shaping


Thank you!!
I took the bands off after test firing. this second one on the right fits my hand Much better than the one on the left.
I just have to remember to not be too shy with the rasp/file. I figure there is still enough wood ther to hold 30+ lbs pull and I only shoot 13-16lbs for target and small critters like squirrel.


----------

